# What's The Space Ship?



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I picked up this Amphibian at the car boot. I was curious as to what the space ship is on the dial









The watch is in nice condition with the dial slightly faded. You can just make out where the hands were when the watch stoped and was put up, as it has not faded leaving the original dial colour







Sadly the date no longer changes.

Any thoughts

Very quick pics.



















Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Juri Levenberg`s book has a photo of one with the same picture and it has `Boctok`(Vostok) on the side, it`s probably faded on yours


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Mac, I have that book but did not notice it
















Old age dosen't come alone









Mike


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi

This is a relatively rare *Vostok * with a *Vostok * on the dial









Here is mine:










Greetings

Phil










Russiantimes


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Brilliant pictures!

I dont remember my Vostoks looking that good


----------

